# Knitpicks or Ice Yarns or?????



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


----------



## carolmax (Jul 14, 2011)

Haven't bought yarn from Knitpicks, but love their needles and cables!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used KnitPicks many times. I ordered yarn, needles, scale, my swift and ballwinder are from them. The customer service is outstanding and quality of all the products is excellent. Actually, they just recently introduced first Acrylic yarn (before they only had natural fibers). New Acrylic is called Brava and is availabe in Sport, Worsted and Bulky weight. I would not even hesitate to order from them!!! http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/New_Knitting_Yarns__L300112.html


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> I have used KnitPicks many times. I ordered yarn, needles, scale, my swift and ballwinder are from them. The customer service is outstanding and quality of all the products is excellent. Actually, they just recently introduced first Acrylic yarn (before they only had natural fibers). New Acrylic is called Brava and is availabe in Sport, Worsted and Bulky weight. I would not even hesitate to order from them!!! http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/New_Knitting_Yarns__L300112.html


I agree! I have ordered from them often and have NEVER been dissatisfied.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Smileys yarns is another option. They carry yarns you may already know too....

http://www.smileysyarns.com/


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and was thrilled. Second order would not go through as they said my card would not take international transactions - go figure - same card as the first time. 

Guess I will not be ordering from Ice again.

Knit Picks is fantastic! Even gave me free shipping on a single skein when Igor (the devil cat) killed a skein in the midst of a project.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

I have ordered from KnitPicks many times. I have always been satisfied with the price and quality of their products. The new Brava yarn is super soft and is nice to work with. I looked at ordering from Ice Yarns and cannot see my way clear to pay their shipping charges. If you order $50 or more from KnitPicks shipping is free.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't ordered from either, but I have used ice ribbon yarn. I like it it VERY much. Good luck!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you tried the English store Deramores as they have some fabulous wool on line. You could also try ebay as they have quite a bit of wool and I have just placed orders for two lots. I like both sites and may try them both out when I find something to knit after finishing my few projects.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I also recommend looking at Deramores - they have a huge range of acrylics amongst the other wools. And they ship free to the US. And the shipping is fast.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I love Knitpicks. It's kinda scary, but I order from them once every 2 or 3 weeks! I think they know me by name at this point! I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone. Their yarn is incredible, and the prices are great.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

LynneA said:


> I also recommend looking at Deramores - they have a huge range of acrylics amongst the other wools. And they ship free to the US. And the shipping is fast.


Thanks for the tip! I just checked their Debbie Bliss Cashmerino DK, and it's at least $2/skein less than I've been paying. I've already bookmarked their site. Thanks again!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I ordered some Ice yarn(for frilly scarves) from BeadAdyx and it took 4 days to travel from Turkey to Tasmania. Cotton yarn which I ordered from the mainland took a week. rujam


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I order from Knitpicks all the time. I love their yarn and needles, and their standard shipping takes about 5 days to get to me. I guess I'm jaded, but that seems like a long time to me ...


----------



## chrismaria (May 10, 2011)

I love Knitpicks and their yarns! I usually order during sales, about twice yearly.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I ordered several times from Knitpicks and have always been very pleased. I have ordered on the internet and also through their customer serivce dept; which are very helpful. Am working on a feather and fan scarf with BRAVA yarn, which is acrylic worsted weight, I just purchased from Knitpicks. Hope this helps. Have a great day.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Knitpicks has great almost everything. The only yarn I don't love is Shine. It pills a bit. Also, their machine wash sock yarn felted, but I haven't complained. 
I bought their new acrylc sport, but it turned out to work up as worsted, so I called, they researched, called back to say it had been mislabeled, and said they would send out the real sport immediately. I said I had already decided to use it, so they gave me a credit, offering either credit to them or on my credit card. Nice service!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

JudyRett said:


> I ordered several times from Knitpicks and have always been very pleased. I have ordered on the internet and also through their customer serivce dept; which are very helpful. Am working on a feather and fan scarf with BRAVA yarn, which is acrylic worsted weight, I just purchased from Knitpicks. Hope this helps. Have a great day.


How do you like the Brava? Do you enjoy knitting with it? I'm thinking about ordering some.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/

I get nearly all my yarn from here. I know its in Turkey but everything I order is cheaper than I could buy here in the UK even with the postage!

The choice is incredible and the mixed yarns are excellent.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/
> 
> I get nearly all my yarn from here. I know its in Turkey but everything I order is cheaper than I could buy here in the UK even with the postage!
> 
> The choice is incredible and the mixed yarns are excellent.


Holy moly! The prices are incredible. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

RE:your card not going through.
The same thing happened to me. I called when mine didn't go through and found out that my credit union had decided that it might be a fraudulent transaction. Once I verified that I did in fact make the purchase, they cleared it. The second time I ordered from Ice, they did it again. Although I asked them to make a notation on my account that those transactions be accepted, the same thing happened the third time. I finally opened a Paypal account-no more trouble with payment.



ck said:


> I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and was thrilled. Second order would not go through as they said my card would not take international transactions - go figure - same card as the first time.
> 
> Guess I will not be ordering from Ice again.
> 
> Knit Picks is fantastic! Even gave me free shipping on a single skein when Igor (the devil cat) killed a skein in the midst of a project.


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with Sunset Knitting. I love Knit Picks!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Smileys yarns is another option. They carry yarns you may already know too....
> 
> http://www.smileysyarns.com/


The yarn is very cheap with brand names. I guess the only catch is you have to spend $50 or over. Now that is a STASH.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Love Knitpicks. Love their yarn and harmony needles too.

carol.


----------



## JANNIEG (Dec 14, 2011)

Knit Picks dosen't sell acrylic yarn


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Shipping is something to consider. Ice is expensive to ship. Knit picks is free after a certain amount.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

JANNIEG said:


> Knit Picks dosen't sell acrylic yarn


Knitpicks has an new yarn it is called Brava (acrylic). The yarn comes in sport, worsted, and bulky weight. Check out their web site.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks .

pzoe


----------



## couleecarol (Nov 12, 2011)

I have ordered seeral times from Ice. The colors are great and so are the prices. However, be very careful to read as much of the desription as possible. Often it is hard to find the weight,I usually use thier yarn in combinatin with another, for clor and weight that I want. A swwatch is a must . But teh yarns are very well priced, shipping has greatly improved. If you feel like just taking chance you can get some great buys, but you also get some surprises. I live in a remote area, no access to shops, so I use them to get something different, then figure out what to use it for. But, as I said, their prices are fabulous, colors often lovely, shipping very good. KNit Picks are always dependable, I have used them for years.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I will do Pay Pal next time.



cricket074 said:


> RE:your card not going through.
> The same thing happened to me. I called when mine didn't go through and found out that my credit union had decided that it might be a fraudulent transaction. Once I verified that I did in fact make the purchase, they cleared it. The second time I ordered from Ice, they did it again. Although I asked them to make a notation on my account that those transactions be accepted, the same thing happened the third time. I finally opened a Paypal account-no more trouble with payment.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I have used them both and each with success. Often it dose depand upon the yarn itself; color, type etc . I have just eoordered from Ice ecause the few things in my project list needed some quantity and that';s how one buys on ICE. I am sure many of their wools originate in Peru or in Italy - and are packaged in Turkey. They have nice alpaca blends - vey inexpensive even when you consider their shipping prices.
Sherry
Knit pics does well with their Peruvian wools.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Love Knitpicks -- I've ordered from Ice Yarns too and they have great prices. You might also check out Yarnmarket -- another fav site of mine. I could spend HOURS browsing their yarn selections and patterns. Good luck!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

I've ordered from Knitpicks, as well as, Elann and Web yarns. Excellent yarns and service. Have not as yet tried Ice.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

The yarn from Knit picks is yummy. I also order from them pretty often. I priced their cotton DK yarn for dish cloths ( called dishy)..locally bought sugar and cream is cheaper.and the colors are limited locally..have not comparison shopped for acrylics though. I would guess that you get what you pay for and you might want quality over quantity. I have not bought yarn from turkey..but have noticed that much of the yarn available is from turkey ( salvage acrylic yarn locally) or Peru ( knit pics and LYSs).


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

JANNIEG said:


> Knit Picks dosen't sell acrylic yarn


They do now! They just started carrying it.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

linslittlegirl said:


> I love Knitpicks. It's kinda scary, but I order from them once every 2 or 3 weeks! I think they know me by name at this point! I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone. Their yarn is incredible, and the prices are great.


Oh. I thought I was their favorite customer.  In fact, I thought I was the one who "discovered" KNITPICKS and kept them in business. :wink: love them and their products.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

so the Ice yarn has something they call cashwool..implication might be that it is a wool cashmere blend..but in the description it just says "100% wool"..I keep wondering why call it cashwool? Anyone know? marketing ploy? or something a little more like deception for in-a-hurry buyers? or perhaps just because its so soft? anyone try it?


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

msusanc said:


> linslittlegirl said:
> 
> 
> > I love Knitpicks. It's kinda scary, but I order from them once every 2 or 3 weeks! I think they know me by name at this point! I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone. Their yarn is incredible, and the prices are great.
> ...


Ya know, the last time I talked to customer service, they mentioned you. :wink: It's a great site, isn't it!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> so the Ice yarn has something they call cashwool..implication might be that it is a wool cashmere blend..but in the description it just says "100% wool"..I keep wondering why call it cashwool? Anyone know? marketing ploy? or something a little more like deception for in-a-hurry buyers? or perhaps just because its so soft? anyone try it?


I've found that with many different brands. They call something cashmere, but it actually has only a small percentage or none at all. I'm guessing that they're referring to the softness, but that's just a guess. I'm hoping it's not deception, but that wouldn't surprise me either. I'm getting so jaded in my old age (51).


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have ordered from both and am satisfied with both.


----------



## Melindaz (Jan 17, 2012)

I have used both and never had a problem. Prompt delivery.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have ordered several items from Knitpicks, but never yarn. Even so I have been very happy with their service and the quality of their products. Besides, the items are delivered quickly!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I order frrom KnitPicks all the time. I like their service and the quality of what I recieve.


----------



## lindavb19 (Dec 7, 2011)

I recommend also looking at WEBS. I've had excellent luck with them.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have ordered a couple of times from Yarn-paradise (ice yarns) and the first time I ordered the card would not except international transaction, but I called my credit card company and all went through. When I ordered on Friday night, it came on Monday about 4:00 p.m. through DHL, talk about fast service, they even send you an e-mail listing exactly where and when the package arrived at the different terminals and when I wasn't home it said that my neighbor signed for it on my e-mail, so I went next door to get it-----FAST SERVICE!!!!!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


I order from knit picks all the time, I have never been disappointed with anything. Not only yarn, but my yarn winder, swift, and most loved of all...my set of Harmony circulars. LOVE them!


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I have purchase many things from KnitPicks but the only yarn I bought has been sock yarn which I am very happy with.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Love knitpicks. Ordered lots from them. Great products and service. Also tty jimmy beans wool. They are very much in touch with their customers. Sent them some yarn I wanted but didn't have the color number or name and they matched it perfectly. Their customer service is terrific.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Love Knitpicks! And I agree their customer service is excellent. I ordered dpn's and two had small cracks. They sent me new ones immediately and I didn't have to send the bad ones back.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I used to buy from Knit Picks almost exclusively, but since their prices have gone up so much, I shop around and can often beat their prices elsewhere. So disappointed they did this.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I have purchased needles, cables, fun things and yarn from Knitpics. They are fast to deliver, have great customer service and wonderful yarns. I can't say enough good things about them.(am not affiliated in any way other than a customer) If there is anything wrong with an order, all I have had to do is call them! Have not used the other company.
Good Luck!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, Molly, I love KnitPicks, they are a very good company to deal with,have wonderful yarns. KnitPicks stands by all of the yarns and needles they sell, judging from comments by other forum members.

I have also bought Ice yarns; they are also nice, but be careful you choose the weight you want. I ordered fingering wool, and received really nice wool with acrylic, one ply yarn, when I expected much heaver yarn. I used it in combination with another wool yarn, with good results, however, so it was not a bad deal. The yarn is very nice. Happy knitting.


mollybygolly said:


> Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would go with Knit Picks every time. They are so easy to work with if something isn't quite right, shipping is free over $50 and their products are very high quality.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have ordered Ice yarn from Turkey many times. I have loved all of it and I get it in 3 business days, delivered to my door by DSL 
I have not been disappointed in any of it.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

ck said:


> I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and was thrilled. Second order would not go through as they said my card would not take international transactions - go figure - same card as the first time.
> 
> Guess I will not be ordering from Ice again.
> 
> ...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

For me, KnitPicks is a knitters home. They even offer color cards of yarn if you are not sure. Gaynell


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I looked at a swift on the site Sunset Knitting posted, but do not see the purpose of using it. I know there has to be a good reason, or it would not be used. 
Will someone descripe what is the purpose of using one?
I also looked at Sunset Knitting's website. Nice, beautiful items on there.
Judy


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I have used Ice Yarns for about two years now. Shipping via DHL is three days. The yarn prices are low. Even when adding shipping, the prices still are very good. But, you must order a package, 3-6 skeins, depending on what yarn. Some people don't like that, if they only need one or two. 
Recently, I have been having more quality control issues with them. I am mostly ordering ribbons, though, which don't do well if pulled too tightly, and are NO fun if there are a lot of breaks. There used to be no question to replace yarns, but the last complaint was not handled to my satisfaction.
I think Smileys is the one you must order like $100 to place an order?


----------



## emmasmimi (Jan 3, 2012)

I love Knitpicks. I like the iceyarns but be aware that they ship from Turkey so the shipping charges can be very high. I placed a $58 order and shipping was $46 additional. I did get it in a few days and in good condition.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I've ordered from both and both sites have great service and the yarns are accurate as for color and description. If you are looking for an acrylic, Ice has more acrylic and blend yarns. Knitpicks is the best for the wool, alpaca and specialty yans for pricing I think.

Ice yarn is very expensive in shipping, but very very inexpensive in yarn. Especially so, if you catch one of their Tuesday sales.

HTH


mollybygolly said:


> Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Jdh,
The purpose of a swift is to help you turn hanks of yarn into evenly wound balls to knit or crochet from. You open the hank and arrange the yarn on the arms of the swift. This is generally used with a yarn winder, but you can wind a ball by hand if need be.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has suggested this yet, but also consider Herrschners. They are great to deal with and do take returns within a certain time frame. Also, they carry many differnent brands of yarn at acceptional prices. Happy shopping!!!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have ordered from knit piks quite a few times but for large projects, esp in acrylic, I order from Herrschners or Mary Maxim. Their yarns are good quality and prices are very reasonable, service is fast and customer service is good. You could check them out online, just a thought


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

I have ordered lots of yarn & other items from WEBS. www.yarn.com. Very nice yarn, very nice customer service. I also shop at Knitpicks. I would consider the two websites comparable. Just my two cents!

~Connie in SoFla
\


lindavb19 said:


> I recommend also looking at WEBS. I've had excellent luck with them.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I also like to order yarn from WEBS - really good prices, especially on their clearance and discontinued yarns.and I have never been disappointed in anything I have purchased from Knit Picks


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I just spent a couple of hundred at WEBS. My Christmas gift cards!!! They have always been great and the choices are endless. This is the first time I have ordered any of their Valley yarns. I bought their Sheffeld. Anyone use it yet?

Now I just have to be patient and wait. . .


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I just finished using the new Brava acrylic by Knit Picks and I love it ! It is soft and the color very vibrant. The yardage is excellent as well. It's a good buy for the money.
I have ordered many other yarns from them and have been very pleased. Cottons, wools of varying weights and blends and can't say anything bad.
Hope that helps.
Sheila


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


I buy a LOT of yarn from Knit Picks and I've never yet been disappointed. Haven't tried Ice yarns yet but am planning to. Have heard good things about them here at KP.

KnitPicks also has a wish list that you can populate if you have friends or family willing to encourage your addiction.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have found that Ice yarn's shipping seems like a lot, but when I take the amount for everything I ordered and devide it by how many skeins I got I find the skeins are cheaper than from one of your local stores.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


I have used both...am happy with both...and others!
Good luck! Before I will order online, I try to see the yarn in a shop to get the feel of it. I have ordered and been disappointed because it was not what I THOUGHT it would be.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've ordered from Knitpicks, ICE/paradise yarns, Smiley's, WEBS, Jimmy Beans, yarn paradise and a few others I can't think of. I have not been disappointed by any of them and if and when I had a problem, all of them have gone out of their way to reconcile it. 

All LYS in my area aren't in my area...the shortest drive is about 45 minutes one way.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> I have used KnitPicks many times. I ordered yarn, needles, scale, my swift and ballwinder are from them. The customer service is outstanding and quality of all the products is excellent. Actually, they just recently introduced first Acrylic yarn (before they only had natural fibers). New Acrylic is called Brava and is availabe in Sport, Worsted and Bulky weight. I would not even hesitate to order from them!!! http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/New_Knitting_Yarns__L300112.html


I've never purchased anything from Ice, but Knitpicks is fabulous in my book. Love their yarns, and other knitting stuff. Haven't bought any of their needles yet, but their customer service is fantastic. You can't go wrong buying from them in my book.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I have ordered many yarns from Knitpicks and have been very satisfied. They arrived promptly and are good quality. I have recently tried their Brava yarn and it is nice also. I also order from NobleKnits, (no shipping), and Deramores in the UK.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

jdh said:


> I looked at a swift on the site Sunset Knitting posted, but do not see the purpose of using it. I know there has to be a good reason, or it would not be used.
> Will someone descripe what is the purpose of using one?
> I also looked at Sunset Knitting's website. Nice, beautiful items on there.
> Judy


a swift is a wonderful invention..you load your skein on it..and either wind by hand or better yet use a ball winder...I bless those 2 things every time I use them..am so glad I bought them years ago..the swift is a bit more $ now. Mine is plastic, and metal..expands and contracts like an umbrella..the costs have gone up so much..for a little bit more you could get a pretty wooden one. check them both out before buying.

recently also used a swift to get some kinking yarn off of a cone..now its in skeins and will be wound on the ball winder when its timely.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

I usually order from Knitting Warehouse or Yarn Market. Both have huge selections. Check them out - I'm surprised no one else has mentioned them so far. Have no complaints about customer service. Shipping seems standard. Sometimes things take a long time to get to Hawaii from the Mainland, but Knitting Wearhouse is always quick.


----------



## Paula K (Nov 14, 2011)

I have bought a lot of yarn from KnitPicks and am very pleased with it. The yarn is beautiful quality, lovely stuff. haven't gotten yarn from the other source mentioned. I would not ever hesitate to purchase KnitPicks yarn.

I knitted a capelet from some of the yarn and it turned out very nice. I would post a pic if I could figure out how to do that.

And if I can get my name spelled correctly (been trying that since November) that would be good too. I left out the 'l'

Paula


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks LynneA and Northernrobin,
I had never seen anyone use a swift, nor
have I seen one anywhere. I will keep my
out at sales this summer, and know what one
is if I see it.
Judy


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

I would recommend KnitPiks to anyone. The only problem I see is with the colors, maybe it's my monitor, some are nothing like as shown and arrive brighter in color. Other than that, the quality and price are great. I have no experience with IceYarns


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I've only ordered needles from Knitpicks. However, I have bought Ice yarns at various stores, and I love working with this yarn. I'm always able to find it for about $2.00-$2.50 per skein!!!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

KnitPicks prices are excellent and their customer service outstanding. Delivery is faster than it used to be. I love them and their products.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Michael's and Ben Franklin stores usually have them. ;-)


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Love knitpicks. Another favorite is yarn market.com


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

GrandmaD2012 said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > I have used KnitPicks many times. I ordered yarn, needles, scale, my swift and ballwinder are from them. The customer service is outstanding and quality of all the products is excellent. Actually, they just recently introduced first Acrylic yarn (before they only had natural fibers). New Acrylic is called Brava and is availabe in Sport, Worsted and Bulky weight. I would not even hesitate to order from them!!! http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/New_Knitting_Yarns__L300112.html
> ...


I second this...... They have VERY NICE YARNS.........
I just received another order.... Love their products & prices.
As well as their wonderful service....
example: I ordered some merchandise & when I read my confirmation of my order, I realized that I mistakenly only had .... 2 skeins of the yarn... when i really wanted ... 4 skeins.... so I called them on the phone, right away & the lady very courteously told me that they would also send me the additional two skeins & zero shipping & that she would make sure that it was the same lot no... so the color would be exactly the same.... that was last Monday, and I just received my packages today (Monday - one week for delivery.) and all of the yarn are of the same lot...... WONDERFUL SERVICE & PRODUCTS.....


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been ordering from KnitPicks for years (yarn, needles, patterns, books) and have never been disappointed ;-) SusieQue


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ice yarns come from Turkey. While the yarn is reasonable the
postage is high.
Knit picks has a great yarn Brava. Its available in various weights
and many colors. If you order $50.00 shipping is free. This yarn
makes wonderful afghans, sweaters,and other smaller items.
It washes well. It is soft and no problems with retaining color.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

If you add the price of the ice yarn and the postage, it is still less than the yarn in the store.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

brynmawr said:


> I just spent a couple of hundred at WEBS. My Christmas gift cards!!! They have always been great and the choices are endless. This is the first time I have ordered any of their Valley yarns. I bought their Sheffeld. Anyone use it yet?
> 
> Now I just have to be patient and wait. . .


Your dogs are soooo precious!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just made my first order from ICE via ebay. It is an organic cotton yarn. The price was so cheap that the yarn was still the best deal despite the high S & H costs. I am really anxious to see the organic cotton. Org. cotton is somewhat pricey here. It has been almost a week but I don't expect the yarn to get here till the end of the 2nd week. We will see how it all works out.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> I have used KnitPicks many times. I ordered yarn, needles, scale, my swift and ballwinder are from them. The customer service is outstanding and quality of all the products is excellent. Actually, they just recently introduced first Acrylic yarn (before they only had natural fibers). New Acrylic is called Brava and is availabe in Sport, Worsted and Bulky weight. I would not even hesitate to order from them!!! http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/New_Knitting_Yarns__L300112.html


Ditto! Their customer service is the best in the world. And their yarn is as good as you will find, lower priced than most, and they guarantee the quality.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

I have used thwe Sheffield. It is very, very soft. I made a couple chemo caps with it. Absolutely perfect. Soft on hairless heads & washable too. You will be happy with it. 
~Connie in NC



brynmawr said:


> I just spent a couple of hundred at WEBS. My Christmas gift cards!!! They have always been great and the choices are endless. This is the first time I have ordered any of their Valley yarns. I bought their Sheffeld. Anyone use it yet?
> 
> Now I just have to be patient and wait. . .


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I just finished a scarf made from Knit Picks 'Shine Sport', it is 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal (whatever Modal is). It is wonderful to knit with and is very soft, machine wash and tumble dry low. yummy yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

SueFerns said:


> I just finished a scarf made from Knit Picks 'Shine Sport', it is 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal (whatever Modal is). It is wonderful to knit with and is very soft, machine wash and tumble dry low. yummy yarn.


Modal is one of these newer fibers made from trees or high cellulose content plants such as bamboo. In this case, Modal is from the beech tree and, according to Wikipedia, it is respun cellulose from the tree.


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, Northernrobin! I think because it is so soft! I have loved the ICE yarns - have ordered thru BeadAdyx - no problem - great service. In fact expecting a delivery tomorrow. And seriously considering ordering the 4 sk- bundle of the same yarn thru Knitting Nicely. Wish I could get 4 different colors in my bundle, but it all has to be the same. One skein is enough to make a lovely scarf - so I know I shall be working on Christmas gifts for next year! Love the yarn and love the price!! Hildi.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

If you only ordered one pack, then slow boat is the way to go. Anything beyond that, it is worth the 3-4 dollars more to use DHL and get the three day service!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I love Knitpicks! I haven't ordered Ice, but many on this group have good luck with them.


----------



## akrew24 (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you tried DBNY? Discounted Brand Name Yarn. I ordered from them and was very satisfied. I do not know if they carry acrylic yarn. Check out their website. Good luck.


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had very good luck with KnitPicks. I went to Hobby Lobby today, but, could not find enough yarn with the same dye lot to purchase it there. I am going to order from KnitPicks and try the new Brava Worsted.


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had very good luck with KnitPicks. I went to Hobby Lobby today, but, could not find enough yarn with the same dye lot to purchase it there. I am going to order from KnitPicks and try the new Brava Worsted.


----------



## chrysson (Dec 9, 2011)

I have ordered from KnitPicks many times and always love the yarn. Their Wool of the Andes is the best. That would be a lovely yarn for an afghan and their prices for wool are as low as acrylic. Just my two cents...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KnitPicks gets a lot of my yarn allowance - year round - and I am always happy with it. I did my first order from Deramores when I was ordering some cables and have been happy with the look and feel of the yarn. It is a WIP so I have not laundered yet. The price on the Debbie Bliss on sale is super. I like what I see on ICE but don't always want quanity and I am a real skinflint when it comes to paying shipping.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have ordered a lot of yarn from Knitpicks... all of it was
jut beautiful! I also got some from Yarn Warehouse. Their prices are great but you can't always get yarn from the same
lot... not that big of a deal on most of what I knit.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

I ordered 13 skeins of worsted weight varigated cotton for an afghan and got a discount for ordering so much AND got free shipping. The yarn was perfect! I've also ordered accesories, bags, etc and always great service! I totally trust their customer service to take care of business in a professional manner.


----------



## nanansj (Jun 1, 2011)

Have ordered yarn from Knit Picks and was very happy with it. Especially like their cotton with acrylic. Is very soft, washes and dries in machine and holds its shape.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

My friend and I put an order in to ICE last THurs. The yarn arrived yesterday! also...FYI...Ice has tuesday specials...check out their website.all varieties of yarn on sale. Only draw back is that the order is in package of mutliples of same color, but if you are doing a large project, than that isn't/shouldn't be an issue......good luck....Sandi


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love KnitPicks.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

tyratim said:


> ck said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and was thrilled. Second order would not go through as they said my card would not take international transactions - go figure - same card as the first time.
> ...


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Dollie! I'm in Louisville, KY!
I find Ice yarn at Peddlar's mall all of the time for no more than $2.00-$2.50 per skein!!! - F.Y.I.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Dollie! I'm in Louisville, KY!
I find Ice yarn at Peddlar's mall all of the time for no more than $2.00-$2.50 per skein!!! - F.Y.I.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

That is very odd, as usually what happens is there is just an upcharge for changing the money if you DON'T have an international card. Most folks don't. I am always sure to use mine, as that is a savings of another dollar or two. 


ck said:


> tyratim said:
> 
> 
> > ck said:
> ...


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Ibought a skein of the brava chunky to see if I wold like it. So far I have made a gage swatch and washed it and I love it. In fact, I am waiting for a sale to buy some for my gd's next sweter.


----------



## jocepeach (Oct 25, 2011)

I love Knitpicks too! I've ordered their needles, yarn, books and fiber wash. They have a wonderful wool/cashmere DK weight that is comparable to Debbie Bliss' Cashmerino. I highly recommend them! You can also make a wishlist and then friends or family can pick something for you as a gift if they want. Great company!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I've always been happy with Knit Picks.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

i have bought ice yarn several times,price and quality are both very good an shipping is fast.no complaints from me.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

check out ad
di under scarf great prices


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


i just ordered from ice yarns - first time and it hasnt arrived yet but i hope its as good as the picture!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:-D Hey, if I ever can get in one of our swaps, I'll be sure to include some ICE Yarn. I can get it for $2.00-$2.50 per skein here! I love working with it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've not purchased from Knitpicks but have purchased many times from Ice Yarn, they're superb. I've not had any problems with them. Not even a credit card issue. Their deliveries are swift.


mollybygolly said:


> Am considering ordering yarn over the internet and was browsing both Knitpicks and Ice yarn sites. Has anyone much experience with either of these sites and their products. I want to make an afghan in acrylic with multiple colors in either DK or WW. Any feedback on these sites and their products or other places?


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Got some more this weekend! Did I need it??? - Of course not, but new colors - couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

Just received my order from Bead Adyx Yarn - I am very pleased with the price and quality of the yarns - would definitely order from them again. I found out about this site from this forum, so thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Knit Picks for wools, Ice for mohairs and novelty! 

HEAVEN!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- You might call & ask them to send you a "card" with tiny samples. I think they cost a few dollars. I think they also have a policy of return if you don't like the feel or color, as long as you haven't use it, I suppose.


----------



## jocepeach (Oct 25, 2011)

I know you have already received lots of responses but I thought I would add that I also love Knitpicks. I've ordered several things from them over the past few years and am always pleased with their products and their service. You won't be disappointed!


----------

